# Super Grid Could Move Electrons and Hydrogen



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The SuperGrid is envisioned to be a liquid-hydrogen-cooled, national-scale, hybrid energy pipeline containing superconducting cables for power transmission. 

More...


----------

